# Need outrageously sexist quote from Victorian era



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm just working on an article at the moment about women in the IT sector and I want to start it off with a quote from before the 20th century era...

Any ideas... ?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2010)

Lombroso.


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2010)

What was that one about women that said they would never be good enough to be journalists because they were always asking other people to do their research?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2010)

Lombroso and Ferraro said:
			
		

> women have many traits in common with children; that their moral sense is deficient; that they are revengeful, jealous, inclined to vengeances of a refined cruelty


Erm, also did plenty of stuff on why women offend less than men. Basically, they're less evolved. Which means that they don't have the native wit. The only women who DO offend are - apparently - super-primeval, with wide foreheads, big eyes, and tattoos.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2010)

> 'Atavism helps to explain the rarity of the criminal type in woman. The very precocity of prostitutes - the precocity which increases their apparent beauty - is primarily attributable to atavism. Due also ti ti is the virility underlying the female criminal type; for what we look for most in the female is femininity, and when we find the opposite in her we conclude as a rule that there must be some anomaly. And in order to understand the significance and the atavistic origin of this anomaly, we have only to remember that virility was one of the special features of the savage woman.
> 
> The criminal being only a reversion to the most primitive type of his species, the female criminal necessarily oftfers th etwo most salient characteristics of primordial woman, namely, precocity and a minor degree of differentiation from the male - this lesser differentiation manifesting itself in the stature, cranium, brain, and in the muscular strength which she possesses to a degree so far in advance of the modern female.'
> 
> ...



AND the complete quote I half-quoted above...



> women have many traits in common with children; that their moral sense is deficient; that they are revengeful, jealous, inclined to vengeances of a refined cruelty. In ordinary cases, these defects are neutralized by piety, maternity, want of passion, sexual coldness, by weakness and an undeveloped intelligence. But when a morbid activity of the psychical centres intensifies the bad qualities of women, and induceds them to seek relief in evil deeds; when piety and maternal sentiments are wanting, and in their place are strong passions and intensely erotic tendencies, much muscular strength and a superior intelligence for the conception and execution of evil, it is clear that the innocuous semi-criminal present in the normal woman must be transformed into a born criminal more terrible than any man.



It goes on a bit too.

Lombroso: Not Very Good with Women.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 26, 2010)

John Knox wrote a whole book "The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Women"

I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> John Knox wrote a whole book "The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Women"
> 
> I'm sure you'll find something.


He was a _very_ early Victorian.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He was a _very_ early Victorian.



DOH 

I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title. I will read the title.......


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 26, 2010)

What about the one that compares a woman saying something smart to a dog walking on it's hind legs?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

@1966 

I think it's OK, as OP also says "before the 20th century era".  But I couldn't resist.  I _should_ have, but there was no way that was going to happen.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 26, 2010)

"Sir, a woman's preaching is like a dog's walking on his hind legs. It is not done well; but you are surprised to find it done at all."

Samuel Johnson, a bit before yer Vickys, but dammit man, it's Samuel Johnson, the creator of the Dictionary. You'll instantly have loads of credibility with the people you're presenting to.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 2, 2010)

How about an outrageously sexist quote from a woman about a man? Not sure where to find one, though.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 2, 2010)

Freud and penis envy.  Dont have actual quote to hand but the concept will surely lead to something outrageously sexist in the quote department.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 2, 2010)

Quartz said:


> How about an outrageously sexist quote from a woman about a man? *Not sure where to find one, though*.





Probably because a) a lot fewer women were published, and b) men weren't made out to be the weaker sex.  And also c), I'm guessing it wouldn't be much use for DC because there hasn't been a precedent for the IT industry to withhold employment from women and pay them less.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

You won't find anything too outrageous about men until the 1970s with Dworkin's famous 'All men are rapists' comment...generally speaking it tended to be specific indults directed at individuals rather than the whole gender...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 3, 2010)

A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke. 
Rudyard Kipling


----------



## extra dry (Mar 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the guy who said 'women are the fairer sex' i.e weaker sex, passed out while helping at a birth...so some Dr. someone....and one of mid wives said 'oh women are fairer sex really?'


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2010)

pity you cant use a video



 added bonus of a tobyjug moment at 2:22


----------



## el topo (Mar 7, 2010)

If you're flexible on the Victorian era bit:

Napolean Bonaparte said,
''Nature intended women to be our slaves, they are our property''
and ''Women are nothing but machines for producing children''.

And dear old Plato: ''All the pursuits of men are the pursuits of women also. But in all of them a woman is inferior to a man''.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 8, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke.
> Rudyard Kipling



which is from_ The Betrothed_


----------

